# storm doors on vinyl brick molding



## construct help (Oct 24, 2011)

can you install storm door on vinyl brick molding


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

yes. Be sure to predrill a pilot hole for the screws.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

yep:thumbsup:


----------



## stormdoorguy (Apr 16, 2012)

Do it all the time, just predrill the holes like they said (and may want to use longer screws)


----------

